# Update: Suns flipping Wallace for Tyson Chandler doubtful now



## Dissonance

link



> As for speculation about Ben Wallace being moved on to New Orleans for Tyson Chandler, it's a possibility. Chandler has long been of interest as an ideal basketball fit for the Suns that would make them a really good team immediately. Chandler also has a big in-house fan in Suns assistant coach Bill Cartwright, who was Chandler's first head coach in Chicago. Chandler would be the ideal center in a Suns lineup because he is a rebounding machine and the kind of defender Phoenix needs to protect Steve Nash in pick-and-rolls and Stoudemire in the paint. He is athletic enough to play the Suns' run-and-fun ways and can finish in a two-man game.
> 
> The salaries work as far as a straight-up trade but the problems could be Chandler's health issues that caused Oklahoma City to veto an in-season deal and that the Suns would be hurting their 2010 free agency flexibility. Wallace is an expiring $14 million contract that could also provide the Suns more immediate financial relief with a buyout (although he would still count as a $14 million salary for luxury tax purposes). Chandler's contract goes into the 2010-11 season at about $13 million.


----------



## the rattler

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*



Organized Chaos said:


> link


DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*

I cannot see this deal getting done, on Kerrs part. They have been making moves to free up some cap. However, i doubt the flexibility is for Chandler, since he has a couple years left on his contract at over 10 million a year. No doubt the Suns would be better immediately. They would be better with Chandler than with Shaq.
C-Chandler
PF- Stoudemire
SF-Barnes?/Clark
SG-Richardson/Barbosa
PG-Nash/Dragic


----------



## Cris

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*

Chandler on the suns would actually be a pretty fun thing to see. He seems like a pretty decent fit salary issues aside.


----------



## c_dog

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*

chandler would be a great asset to this team. he's not going to be as effective is nash declines though. this team needs a young apprentice at pg.


----------



## bircan

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*

I also don't see us resigning Barnes  Would love to see him back, he provided some toughness and aggressiveness like Raja did. We need that kind of player. A streaky 3pt shooter is very dangerous. Plus the guy can rebound and pass as well as any SF save Le Bron. I see him as a crucial part of our team off the bench for SG/SF.

Ok so that was irrelevant - yes, Kerr probably didn't create this cap space for Tyson, but Sarver may as well be looking for one last crack with Nash being in his last year now. Provided Amare's contract doesn't become an issue, and the players all feel united at the start of the NBA season, then we could fare much better with Gentry's run n gun offense from day 1. Playoff bound? Yes. Anything else bound? No.


----------



## Arclite

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*

It's a pipe dream, but if it did happen I would immediately stop the $arver bashing. That would be one of the two offseason acquisitions I really wanted, with the other one being Deng.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*

This still has a chance to happen. Latest from Stein. Still doesn't necessarily mean we're keeping Amare though. 




> As for Chandler, Phoenix continues to be intrigued by the idea of gambling on a big man who, when healthy, has the qualities Nash been lobbying for: Chandler's athleticism, defensive presence and mobility. But Phoenix also fears that bringing him in will drag the Suns right back into the sort of financial straits that motivated them to dump Shaquille O'Neal's contract to Cleveland for two players (Wallace and Sasha Pavlovic) who have no future in the desert.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=Chatter-090701


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*



Organized Chaos said:


> This still has a chance to happen. Latest from Stein. Still doesn't necessarily mean we're keeping Amare though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=Chatter-090701


If the suns make a trade for chandler for Wallace, that would put the suns in contention again. In fact, they would be comparable to the 92-93 suns team. All we'd need would be a Thunder Dan-like player.


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*



Hyperion said:


> If the suns make a trade for chandler for Wallace, that would put the suns in contention again. In fact, they would be comparable to the 92-93 suns team. All we'd need would be a Thunder Dan-like player.


Lets not get carried away here.

I think trading for Tyson Chandler would be excellent, anyway you look at it. Steve Kerr has to acknowledge that this Suns team is a capable contender with a couple additions. Steve Nash isnt getting any younger, and he knows Steve wants to win now. Steve Nash is the face of this franchise, and Kerr hardly disagrees. With that said, I think Kerr will make the proper moves to put this team in a winning situation. 

I think we need to focus less on trading Amare, and more on dealing JRICH instead. If we can add a defensive guard with some value in a deal for JRICH, hang on to Amare, as well as trade for Chandler and keep Hill, we would be a very potent team, offensively, as well as defensively. Potent enough to grab a top 5 seed in the west.

I believe Kerr has some tricks up his sleeve, patience is key here.


----------



## bircan

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*



S.T.A.T.1 said:


> Lets not get carried away here.
> 
> I think we need to focus less on trading Amare, and more on dealing JRICH instead. If we can add a defensive guard with some value in a deal for JRICH, hang on to Amare, as well as trade for Chandler and keep Hill, we would be a very potent team, offensively, as well as defensively. Potent enough to grab a top 5 seed in the west.
> 
> I believe Kerr has some tricks up his sleeve, patience is key here.


I agree that we need to focus on J-Rich. Amare is a wildcard, but he's still gonna be producing one way or another. If u remove him, Nash is also kind of cut at the cord. So Kerr will want to keep Nash happy and playing at his most efficient offensively = with Amare pick n roll.

I don't think J-Rich has a future in Phoenix, not now and certainly not in the future. Someone once posted here that he is like Vince Carter - something about being overrated. I just don't think keeping a expensive shooter is worth it. We basically needed someone exactly like Raja, BUT, with more offensive firepower whilst maintaining that defensive ability he had. I'm just not sure who is out there (under or out of contract) that matches that description. Ginobili is one that comes to mind (not a great one, I know). 

Please Kerr, if Amare is going to be an issue for you, how can you not consider trading J-Rich? He is the most expendable and should be looked at before Amare. If he can move J-Rich, the team's financial position may further improve - and if he can get a young SG with defensive skills then great. We have seen some desperate moves by contending teams like Orl, SAS, Cavs. So maybe we can get ourselves a nice package for the future?

PG: Nash, Dragic
SG: flip J-Rich for young talent with potential, Barbosa, Barnes
SF: Hill, Barnes 
PF: Amare, Amundson, Barnes
C: Chandler, Lopez

I see Barnes as very important for creating dynamic match ups.

Small ball line up:
Nash,
Barbosa,
Hill,
Barnes,
Amare/Chandler (depending on which needs rest/ has foul trouble)


----------



## Kidd

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*

No idea why the Hornets would do this, but I love this for the Suns.

Chandler's capable of running the floor and can fit well into the offense. Also it would let STAT stay at power forward as he is soooo terrified of playing at the 5.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*

It seems unlikely Barnes returns unless he comes to them. He is what he is, a player who'll only get 1-2 yr deals. There seems to be some interest out there for him. But with Dudley, drafting of Clark and 2nd rd pick Taylor Griffin (if he makes the team), there's not much room.

Suns are looking at FA Channing Frye and want to bring back Hill.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns could flip Wallace for Tyson Chandler*



Organized Chaos said:


> It seems unlikely Barnes returns unless he comes to them. He is what he is, a player who'll only get 1-2 yr deals. There seems to be some interest out there for him. But with Dudley, drafting of Clark and 2nd rd pick Taylor Griffin (if he makes the team), there's not much room.
> 
> Suns are looking at FA Channing Frye and want to bring back Hill.


Barnes won't get more than a near minimum deal. He didn't make a shot for half the season and wasn't all that reliable when he was making shots. Let's not pretend that he's an all star. I do like the idea of us going after Frye. If we don't have the most talented bench, at least have the tallest bench.


----------



## Dissonance

> * A Ben Wallace-for-Tyson Chandler deal still appears doubtful because the Suns have been working toward 2010 salary cap room and roster flexibility. Acquiring Chandler would be adding another year of salary. Chandler will make $12.75 million in 2010-11 on a player option. To be willing to take that on (if New Orleans is even willing to further strip down its team of no depth), the Suns could ask for more and that would have to mean draft pick(s) and/or money because it is doubtful the Hornets would part with an inexpensive young talent (i.e. Julian Wright or even Devin Brown) when they would not be getting a contributing player in such a deal.



http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/56907


----------



## kstatesuns

Organized Chaos said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/56907


So what are they clearing the 2010 cap space for? Man I wish we had a plan. Isn't an athletic shot blocking center perfect for the system the head coach is running?


----------



## Dissonance

kstatesuns said:


> So what are they clearing the 2010 cap space for? Man I wish we had a plan. Isn't an athletic shot blocking center perfect for the system the head coach is running?


Well, if they keep Amare and keep that space clear, maybe they delusionally think we can get someone good who will want to play with him. Obviously, not one of the superstars. But then again, they might end up trading Amare which makes that moot.

I don't know, it sounds like they wanna stay competitive but rebuild/reload so they can make a smooth transition. They need to decide one way or the other though.


----------



## kstatesuns

Organized Chaos said:


> Well, if they keep Amare and keep that space clear, maybe they delusionally think we can get someone good who will want to play with him. Obviously, not one of the superstars. But then again, they might end up trading Amare which makes that moot.
> 
> I don't know, it sounds like they wanna stay competitive but rebuild/reload so they can make a smooth transition. They need to decide one way or the other though.


Agreed on the delusional attitude. I suppose the way I see it if they actually do want to rebuild/reload then adding Chandler would be almost perfect for that in the system they want to run. If they just want to save money and build around Lopez/Dragic/Clark (I just vomited a little) - then laying off is the right move. 

Guess there was a reason I got my new season tickets so cheap.


----------



## Dissonance

According to Bucher on twitter



> FYI: Phx can deal Big Ben for Ty Chandler anytime they want. They're checking all other options before going down that road.


----------



## Hyperion

Organized Chaos said:


> According to Bucher on twitter


Ok, my panic mode has been dramatically reduced. Maybe they have finally removed their heads from their asses


----------



## kstatesuns

Hyperion said:


> Ok, my panic mode has been dramatically reduced. Maybe they have finally removed their heads from their asses


I suppose my only concern is - what "other options" are they looking at? I know this is the third time I've said it but - Chandler in Gentry's system will be excellent.


----------



## bircan

kstatesuns said:


> If they just want to save money and build around Lopez/Dragic/Clark (I just vomited a little) - then laying off is the right move.
> 
> Guess there was a reason I got my new season tickets so cheap.


lol! Yea, not sold on Lopez and Dragic as the future yet. Clark could have extreme potential (if we can bring it out), so he's an interesting one.


----------

